
Gos: Armed Golang ( solutions for go module,goproxy,cross compilation, etc.) - 475783185
Github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;storyicon&#x2F;gos
======
uka
It does not clearly say what it does and why I should use it on the GitHub
repository.

------
geoah
I'd be interested in seeing additional options for grpc/gogo support for the
proto generation, as well as integration with myitcv's gobin.

